# Hitching out of warren ohio



## Travis Fowler (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey I'm looking to get back on the road again. Anyone know of a good place to hitch out of warren ohio? This town sucks, trying to go back down south.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 4, 2016)

the 11? or i80?


----------



## Travis Fowler (Dec 4, 2016)

I guess the 11, I'm not sure which is quicker, I'm trying to go to florida


----------



## travmhid (Dec 5, 2016)

Never had to hitch out of that particular place, but looking at the map... I wouldn't take either of those two routes. Instead I'd probably head to 76W and hitch to 77. That'll take you as far south as SC. 77 is the main artery south of Cleveland (and later, Pitt), so If you're lucky you can hit up a truck stop and catch a decent ride south, maybe get most of the way in one shot. 

See if there are any free buses in the area. If not, it's not too long a walk to 76. 2-3 hours.


----------

